# Nov. 8 COLD/COLD



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot/Flounderslayerman came over and we planned a trip for last night. The wind was nothing like we expected or by forecast. Had 4 layers of clothes on and Elliot was dressed up like an Eskimo and could not hear the generator over our teeth chattering.The fishery looks real good for next year with many many fish 12 and under on the beaches. Marine Resources was checking slot and numbers and we Thank them.Elliot hit one that he could not hold down and a huge fish, but she came off.Sick over that one.Had fish from 15 to 23 inches and came in early to warm up. ​


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I had fun Terry. Wish I could've held the big fish down. Hate to injure or kill a fish like that. Got to dress a little warmer next time.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great looking fish. All I can seem to find are the 12-13 and under


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I wimped out last night due to temp. Trying tonight. What time were you out?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Butcherpen, we went early{7:00 pm} and found fish on the beach immediately. The small fish were everywhere and we passed up alot of legal fish 12 inch range, to get bigger. We did scoot them off the beach to protect them.A whole lot of people were gigging and don't know their results. We came in a little early and the boat ramp was deserted.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, I went wading W of Chicken Bone Beach in the Sound from 10pm -12am. Nada...not the best locatin, but all I could reach


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang rite! thats still a nice haul bama, if ya ever need a grunt holla, man that looks fun!!?? LOL GG


----------

